# The IQ question



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I have noticed a reccuring question bouncing around regarding a connection between dp and IQ.
I was wondering if this is a possible theory to at least partly explain how our minds can analyse things to such a deep extent that that can scare us.
Forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere but I was wondering if anyone here actually knows their IQ level, mine is 147, I believe that this is above average, but I can assure you that I don't feel particularly intelligent and sometimes simple things can stump me.

My thought is that possibly my mind vents this 'extra intelligence' through the endless questions, it's just one of my ponderings. I could also be mistaken that 147 is above average, I'm not 100% sure.

Ignore me if you like but I thought it coould make for an interesting thread...

zbohem x


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Im IQ and i have DP. Does that count?? I think you are correct with this assumption. I too am of above average intelligence. Last time i was tested i had and IQ of 141, but I think this is going to be a little bit less these days.

I think the adverage IQ is 110 if im not mistaken, and btw, did you know that your actually classed as a genius and can join mensa with that IQ.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm fucking mad brilliant and DPed off my ass. There's your official survey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I dno, I took an IQ test at age 13 and had some over 130, but feel smarter now in the Einstein smart sense, but not the spiritual intelligence.
Maybe we have developed some brain switch shit, I've heard some people can change which side of their brains they want to use.
Left brain is the analytical and intelligent, while the right brain(listen to that the RIGHT side, must be the right one to use) is the more emotional and artistic, maybe we switch this ones so much we mix our imagination and combine it with so much intelligence we really fool our self?

Just a thought


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

IQ said:


> Im IQ and i have DP. Does that count?? I think you are correct with this assumption. I too am of above average intelligence. Last time i was tested i had and IQ of 141, but I think this is going to be a little bit less these days.
> 
> I think the adverage IQ is 110 if im not mistaken, and btw, did you know that your actually classed as a genius and can join mensa with that IQ.


Well IQ, you're the living proof.

A genius and a fox in one day. IQ and mr puppet}eer are my new best friends!

(sorry to ' puppet}eer but I keep forgetting the first word of the name, would mr puppet}eer be ok for me to use?)

Maybe I should do he mensa test, at least then I could be an intellectual loon.

zbohem x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: IQ scores...
I will say that I do test at well above average. 
So believe that what I'm about to say has nothing to do with my own scores.

Those tests are slightly bunk. 
they depend on some things like cultural knowledge that you might not have but that doesn't mean you're not smart. 
For example, when I was living in london as a child they tested my brainpower and there was a question I couldn't answer because it was about 'the lollypop man'. 
 sounds like some B horror movie title to us americans.

It also depends alot on what kind of intelligence they're testing. the same person might score as a genius on one test and as an idiot on another.

And because of the way the tests are set up scores near 100 are more accurate than scores at the far ends of the spectrum like 56 or 178.

So basically what I'm saying is that they aren't a real guide to how smart a person is. yup.

Also, remember that results from asking this question on the internet will be skewed by the fact that intelligent people are overrepresented online
just as young people are. :wink:


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Layla said:


> :lol: My IQ scores lower since my DP/DR got bad!
> I will say that I do still test at well above average.
> So believe that what I'm about to say has nothing to do with my own scores.
> 
> ...


/thread


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Darn it Layla, you stole my claim to masterful hyper-intelligence! haha.

I'm loving the idea of how you envisage lollypop men. I don't think I'll be able to drive past one without thinking on the Candyman now, I'm presuming that's where you get the imagery from anyway.

It gave me a well needed giggle too, thankyou.
zbohem x


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> Maybe I should do he mensa test, at least then I could be an intellectual loon.
> 
> zbohem x


Most loons are interlectual :wink: But then your not a loon, you just perceive things a little different than you used to. If you were crazy, you wouldnt know about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Bright: 115+, or one in six (84th percentile) 
Moderately gifted: 130+, or 1 in 50 (97.9th percentile) 
Highly gifted: 145+, or 1 in 1000 (99.9th percentile) 
Exceptionally gifted: 160+, or 1 in 30,000 (99.997th percentile) 
Profoundly gifted: 175+, or 1 in 3 million (99.99997th percentile)

100 is average. I?ve a IQ of 120 which means I?m brighter then 91% of the population? (Yeah right :roll: )


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> I could also be mistaken that 147 is above average, I'm not 100% sure.


Now that is funny, I love irony









Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

BTW, my IQ is around 55/60, but I cheated so it doesn't really count 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I?ve received the results of my dyslexia assessment today? the results have shocked me? First of all the name of the IQ test is: ?Kaufman Brief Intelligence test. Second Edition? (Meant to be new). My verbal IQ score is 89 (Below average) which means 77% of the population are brighter then me ?only? in the respect of verbal IQ, now when it comes to non-verbal IQ my IQ score is 120 which means only 9% of the population are brighter then me "91% aren?t as bright" (If I had been 95% I would have been classed as "Gifted" Jane who assessed me has said I?m more then likely gifted and it's due to my mental health that I didn't score as high as I could of).

?	I have the reading skill of an 11.6 ? 11.11 year old
?	Grapheme-phoneme translation skill of an 8.9- 9.9 year old
?	Reading accuracy and speed processing skill of a 16 year old (Weird how my reading skill is lower) 
?	Spelling skill of a 10.6-10.11 year old

When it comes to maths? 98% of the population is brighter then me =S? lol

Oh and the ?main part? ? my short term memory? 95% of the population have a better short term memory then me (what did I just say? Lol) this is what dyslexia is all about, the short-term memory.

There?s loads of other test? but when we come to the ?Symbol digeit modalities test? I score high again.. yet I do the test twice; once written by myself and again oral by the tutor, I score much much higher while I verbally speak the answer out.

In all the past exams I should have had an extra 25% time and a reader and scribe.

Recommendations:

?	1:1 Support in literacy and numeracy
?	When appropriate to subject:
A note taker
A laptop computer

All in all I?m bright yet my dyslexia had held me back; not any more? not when I have all this support, I can do anything I want by taking stepping stones towards it =)

I needed to get all of this out to vent because I?ve been feeling lonely on this site because I couldn?t reply to a lot of the treads due to confusion.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I needed to get all of this out to vent because I?ve been feeling lonely on this site because I couldn?t reply to a lot of the treads due to confusion.


Don't feel bad Darren. 
I also have trouble reading some of the long posts.
If you see me making a post without paragraphs feel free to smack me.

I think I've talked with you before about how I have severe dyslexics in my family. 
Really smart but can't spell worth a damn.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

So is your dyslexia like this? ~

If I write a massive blurb (as I have a tendancy to do) you'll forget what you've read earlier before you get to the end. So parts are missing in a way? Or did I just get that totally wrong?

I have two friends with dyslexia who wear coloured glasses when they read, but I don't know what form they have. And it's diffenrent for each person apparently.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Layla said:


> Don't feel bad Darren.
> I also have trouble reading some of the long posts.
> If you see me making a post without paragraphs feel free to *spank* me.
> 
> ...


There is one thing I like about being dyslexic? and that?s misreading people?s post :wink: bless... avoid as many paragraphs as you wish =D.

Yeah, it?s very common dyslexia is? let?s see where my life takes me? or where I take my life =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> So is your dyslexia like this? ~
> 
> If I write a massive blurb (as I have a tendancy to do) you'll forget what you've read earlier before you get to the end. So parts are missing in a way? Or did I just get that totally wrong?
> 
> ...


You?re spot on lady friend (nicer then bint? ?shrugs?). Well it turns out that Jane is highly skilled? and up to date when I comes to dyslexia, she?s said that tinted glasses don?t work? =S, so beats me? I guess every one has different ideas and believes to what doesn?t and does work.

oh what was you saying? ... It's great for listening to people... because i don't take "any" of it in... so they always seem interesting to me... I could find fun in watching paint dry =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll work on using shorter paragraphs then gentleman friend.

I got something right, I'm a winner!

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

wow... low self esteem... bless ya )hugs(, no need to bend to my will... (not that you are, I might be mistaken) but do as you wish... if i can't read it *unlucky for me*.

aww you.so.cute =)


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hopefully you're not using bogus websites to do your IQ tests... Not many people can just snap up 120+ from an official test.

As far as IQ is concerned I wouldn't be suprised if it wiped 50 points off me.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> wow... low self esteem... bless ya )hugs(, no need to bend to my will... (not that you are, I might be mistaken) but do as you wish... if i can't read it *unlucky for me*.
> 
> aww you.so.cute =)


It's not that low, I'm just aware that I can be a bit simple sometimes 

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Everyone has their strengths, if we were all good at the same thing, WELL!

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> It's not that low, I'm just aware that I can be a bit simple sometimes
> 
> zbohem x


hah, you sound like me? I bet you?re really something special as well? but you just can?t come to believe it. Bless you and me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Yup, good point greg.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bless us all and our little cotton socks.

Ahhhhhhhh (Alan Partridge style)

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't come across some one with you're type of personality for a long time siouxsie (well online any how) tis a breeze of fresh air.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sure you'll tire of me shortly. But it's always nice to have nice things said about you, don't you think?

It's nice to be nice...

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I know you in a respect siouxsie? because I knew my old self before I had Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, you?re just as important as me and ever one else? do you feel rejected?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Definately.

Also, if I post a question or email someone of text someone etc and I don't get a reply pretty soon I start to wonder if I've done something to offend them. I'm scared of offending people more than anything.

I need to be liked, and I try to be a good person.

I really want to try CBT, it could help me to break some obsessive thought patterns too.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Ah, well I?m feeling really guilty now of calling you a bint, I wasn?t aware it would have caused you any pain? *rubs back of head*? kinda miss judged you there? only because I didn?t know you? yet tis no excuse, I?m sorry siouxsie, let?s see if I can make up by allowing you to smile many times in the future to be.

I used to feel like this as well? but when people know you?ll react like this, they ?might? used it to their own advantage? because in the end, while you?re wondering whether you?ve done something wrong?. You?ll be ?thinking? about them which makes your bone towards them stronger? *shakes head*? I used to hate feeling like this? but now ?fook them? I?m just as important? my emotions do not deserve to be coursed pain?

What you ?need? is to like ?yourself?; have you been bullied like me? Would explain a lot.

CBT would help you to like yourself? It?s your next step towards recovery and becoming a strong woman.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I was once in an amazingly abusive relationship, when I managed to end it he took bullying to the full. 
That would probably count.

I'm not offended by you calling me bint either by the way, I actually see lots of mean names as affectionate terms. One of my best male friends calls me 'mong chops', I despise being called a bitch though. Hold back on that and we'll be fine 

Please don't feel bad, the only reason I might have found it offensive is if I though you were being serious. But methinks there is a slight streak of sarcasm in you, hehe.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Well my CB Therapist was in a abusive relationship herself? and now she scares me how strong minded she is? lol

Well I did mean it in a sarcastic way, although it?s hard to know when some one is being sarcastic in text =P.

Me serious? LOL you?ve much to learn =P!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I'm beginning to learn though :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

All in good time =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Dyspraxic Symptoms:

*Speech and Language*
Many Dyspraxics have what is known as Oral/Verbal Dyspraxia; this is taking thoughts and converting them to their proper, understandable form. People who suffer from this area of Dyspraxia lack the oral skills to express themselves. This may be due to the fact that there is difficulty coordinating all the muscles of the mouth and tongue; resulting in unclear speech. The aspect of constructed language is very unique since Dyspraxics have problems with logistical thinking and thus do not follow any organized pattern of speech. *This means that "small chat" is irrelevant*, there are pragmatic tendencies and interruptions are prevalent. *This aspect of Dyspraxia makes it difficult to understand what is happening around you.* Again, however, through repeated actions a Dyspraxic can learn to enhance these skills.

*Memory*
A situation that is very dangerous and upsetting to a Dyspraxic is lack of short term memory. As a young child they will forget papers, pens, and books. It will later manifest itself into social situations because a Dyspraxic will have to repeat everything in their mind in order to understand it. *Dyspraxics are people who require stimulation*, *so we analyze everything*. Thus living a life of stimulation and repetitive actions allows us to convert short term memory into long term.

*Perception (senses and emotions)*
Many Dyspraxics have poor visual perception, *have difficulty understanding spatial awareness*, *and are over-sensitive to light*. Sensory concerns for a child can mean chewing on toys, eating books, or even sucking on labels on clothing. Teens will chew heavily on their nails, smoke, and use other various methods to slow themselves down. *These methods are used to stop anxiety and to tell the body its time to take it easy a bit*. *Dyspraxics also tend to take everything literally and generally do not understand non-verbal signals*. *The concept of human emotions is something that does not come naturally to them as it does to others*. Dyspraxics, therefore, not only have trouble understanding others, but also find it challenging to adequately express what they are implying to others. *Thus, in-depth interaction is needed to provide Dyspraxics with the stimulation needed to analyze and store information into a long term memory*.

*Behavior*
*People with Dyspraxia tend to have personalities that vary from humorous to dangerous*. When children realize that they are socially limited compared to their peers *they develop a sense of humor to mask their frustration*. During the teenage years it becomes even more socially awkward. Dyspraxia combined with new hormones causes teens to become a *loaner, depressed, and anxiety ridden*. As you reach adulthood you start to accept that although you are different compared to others you must make a stand for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't get it out my hand that my dyslexia is due to mild brain damage.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd say that could be a viable explanation. As good as any really.

Did you get your brain damaged?

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I fell of a slide when I was 4-5 years old, on to pure concrete because only ?after? I cracked my head on the concrete ?they? assumed it would be wise to place rubber mats down (damn ass humans; lets well till global warming has fooked us over before we deal with it? )

Three over times I can think where I?ve banged my head really head? but the thing is? they aren?t the same as some one being knocked out; only when I fell of the slide I was ?TKO?? so I don?t know?. All I know is that it?s causing me a lot of pain feeling I?m stupid?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You definately aren't stupid, that's east to tell from talking to you.

I lose myself in the middle of converstaions quite often, completely forget what was being said. I guess it's a similar sort of thing. I can do it with my thoughts too.

At least you are seeking help for the dyslexia too, positive thinking and all that, I hope you overcome it, I really do 

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I feel sooooawwww stupood though! *places the back of his hand on his forehand*? ?Meow?.

Aw, I guess it?s even harder to know what?s being said if you?re not interested either (I find that myself).

Gawd? I?m in such a black shadow I?ve forgot what the light looks like to be positive? *looks out side his window*? ah? ?Better? =D =P.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Have some sunshine, courtesy of moi 










zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Aw bless ya... and all the other nice people!

A nice flower for a nice lady:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

So pretty... thankyou.



zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I know i am *smirks* :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

zbohem x


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

If that is a portrait of Darren, you have captured him perfectly :wink:

Jas


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Such a big headed boy, hehe. (sorry)
zbohem x


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> Such a big headed boy, hehe. (sorry)


LOL :lol:

He is a fun guy, although I haven't really spoken to him much, his post make me laugh with him.

Jas


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

He's been a big help to me.

*Thanks Darren*

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> Such a big boy, hehe. (sorry)
> zbohem x


*slowly nods*... "you know" :lol:


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

My IQ has been measured at 130 when i was young. Way before i had dp/dr or anxiety i was full of existential questions. I rejected my families religion at the age of 11 because i could see it was utter BS. So began my search to find meaning. I had all the same questions then that i do now. "how did we get here?" "How do i know this is not all in my head" "What is it like to be non-existant?" It is just after you develope anxiety disorders that thee questions are no longer something fun to ponder over in your free time, but instead they are nothing short of pure torture that you feel is leading you towards a pychotic break.

Anyway, The average american IQ is not 100 like someone said, it is actually somwhere in the 90's. Dumb ass americans. And IQ has many faults. You really cannot measure intelligence and sum it up in one number. Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mismeasure_of_Man

Anyway, i do feel like having extra insight into the nature of existance and a mind capable of both logical and abstrract reasoning correlates highly with dp/dr. Just a thought, i never read a study on it or anything.


----------

